# 335d JBD tuner and cold air intake



## JTC1 (Oct 6, 2016)

TxbimmerD said:


> Sent from my HTC One A9 using Bimmerfest mobile app


I'd have to agree with Hooper on this one. That's one of the worst intake mods I've seen. If you want a good aftermarket CAI there are other options out there.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

JTC1 said:


> I'd have to agree with Hooper on this one. That's one of the worst intake mods I've seen. If you want a good aftermarket CAI there are other options out there.


Aftermarket CAIs are actually WAIs in reality compared to OEM CAIs. The OP should return the intake setup to the CAI setup the car came with from the FACTORY and save their money for mods that will provide a tangible payback. I'm interested in seeing results from dyno runs done on the same dyno on the same day and the intake and airbox setup is the only change made between dyno runs.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTC1 (Oct 6, 2016)

n1das said:


> Aftermarket CAIs are actually WAIs in reality compared to OEM CAIs. The OP should return the intake setup to the CAI setup the car came with from the FACTORY and save their money for mods that will provide a tangible payback. I'm interested in seeing results from dyno runs done on the same dyno on the same day and the intake and airbox setup is the only change made between dyno runs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Aftermarket CAI have already been shown to offer an improvement on tuned 335ds. You can argue that point all you want, but the dyno numbers have already been posted.....not on this forum, but others. That being said I think the OP would be better suited to stick with the stock CAI.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

I had AFe dual filter intake setup, charge pipe, BOV and running JB4 on my previous 335i, it was amazing.
I agree though that get the proven setup for the intake vs making one work.


----------

